# Catwings



## Lawkbutt (Aug 8, 2018)

Does anybody else remember this book series called Catwings? I barely remember it being read to me when I was a child, and I thought it would be interesting to discuss here. It's about a litter of kittens who are born with wings and are able to fly. Here's the wikipedia page for it.


----------



## pupsicle-c (Aug 19, 2018)

Ah, the joy of nostalgia. There's nothing like remembering an old, niche series you used to love!


----------



## Loffi (Aug 23, 2018)

I had this book and loved it. I wonder if I can find it at my mom's house.


----------



## Hopei (Aug 25, 2018)

i remember it from my primary school library, even read it but only remember the ending.


----------

